# Best Thing You've Got From TBT?



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 18, 2015)

This is a thread to discuss your most favorite thing you have gotten from the website. 

Some of the favourite things I've gotten from here are the following:

-Club Nintendo Codes (To buy Kid Icarus Uprising, MM Bag and MM Puzzle)
-Kirby Triple Deluxe
-Nintendogs + Cats (All three versions :3)
-Animal Jam Membership

And the greatest thing that I have gotten was my friendships. I should name a few hehe ^.^

Cuppycakez, Coach, Blizzard,.....


And you Starmanfan. I doubt your reading this, but you are one of the greatest things that has ever happened to me. I would not be here today if it wasn't for you. You are an amazing friend, and I'm so grateful that TBT has granted me a friend 

What's the greatest thing you've gotten from this site?


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 18, 2015)

~ A ton of collectibles from some awesome people
~ A few awesome friends i'd like to name C: (aleshapie, toadsworthy, Noiru, Wishy etc)
~ A ton of great memories
~ All my dream villagers
~ Complete villager pic collection

so happy i stumbled across this shortly after getting ACNL


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Friends.
Art! (LOVE my art).
Villagers.
A fun hobby.


----------



## n64king (Mar 18, 2015)

Golden Sun code for WiiU!
I'd like another game but I can't decide what I want and a NES game doesn't feel worth 1000 btb for some reason tbh :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2015)

Challenges in SSB4. I haven't faced people this good at Smash before and they push me to my limits.


----------



## Chris (Mar 18, 2015)

Hours of enjoyment playing ACNL, MK8, Smash, TBT mafia and more recently Dominion. 
Countless game recommendations! I wouldn't have even bought a Wii U if I hadn't come to TBT. 
I've met a lot of incredible people on here - including my boyfriend.


----------



## ATotsSpot (Mar 18, 2015)

Tina said:


> Hours of enjoyment playing ACNL, MK8, Smash, TBT mafia and more recently Dominion.
> Countless game recommendations! I wouldn't have even bought a Wii U if I hadn't come to TBT.
> I've met a lot of incredible people on here - including my boyfriend.



You met your bf here??  Wow!  That is so cool!


----------



## Piyoko (Mar 18, 2015)

Good times with friends
Steam keys (woo!)
Awesome town ideas


----------



## Feloreena (Mar 18, 2015)

- Collectibles and TBT from giveaways.
- ACNL items and my dream villagers while I was still playing the game.
- Steam games.

Of course I can't forget the hours of entertainment.


----------



## Zane (Mar 18, 2015)

some cool friends, a lot of cool art that i love 5ever, Fantasy Life, several ACNL items + bells, Julian and Poppy


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Mar 18, 2015)

As cheesy as this is, my friends. I made some really good, close friends here who I've told deep, intimate secrets to that know one else knows.

Also all the collectibles I have ever had because each were gifts. And even if you give me a crappy gift the thought is so sweet.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish (Mar 18, 2015)

The best thing I got from TBT was interacting with people of similar interests comfortably. I also feel like now I have a place to put my thoughts down and have one or two people care or at least pretend to.


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 18, 2015)

A lot of friends to talk to. 

Also I'm kinda proud of my green pinwheel (thank you Tina and Jubs forever)


----------



## Beardo (Mar 18, 2015)

Villagers, items, friends, fun people to talk to, and a nice place to talk and waste time


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Mar 18, 2015)

Villagers, and nice dream town reviews.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 18, 2015)

All of these games:

Bravely Default
Mario Party: Island Tour
Pokemon Art Academy
Mario & Luigi Dream Team
Professor Layton and the Azran Legacy
Kirby Triple Deluxe
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Gates to Infinity
Pokemon Alpha Saphire 
Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright 
Zelda: ALBW
Zelda: OOT 3D
Luigi's Mansion Dark Moon
Kirby and the Rainbow Curse
Captain Toad Treasure Tracker
Super Smash Bros Wii U (x2)
Donkey Kong Tropical Freeze

all with fake currency :') <3


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 18, 2015)

The popsicle and the Smash 4 3DS demo code.

That's it really.


----------



## yosugay (Mar 18, 2015)

amazing art!!!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 18, 2015)

Anything thing I got, an amazing experiance on ACNL. I've made so many friends, met so many people, made so many people happy.....

This website is wonderful. The best forum site I've ever been on for sure. So glad I moved from PokeFarm.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

I've gotten many in-game items I never would have gotten on my own. I bought a lot of them with the TBT Bells I earn from posting. TBT Bells mean nothing to me, personally, because I'm not interested in collectables (other than my little orange, which is my town fruit) or art, but being able to sell them for IGB is wonderful. 

Someone came to my town and dropped about 14 million IGB - for free!  Oh, and two days ago, a nice person gifted me 250 TBT Bells. I sold them to someone for 30 million IGB.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Illyana said:


> All of these games:
> 
> Bravely Default
> Mario Party: Island Tour
> ...


o.0 Could I ask how much you spent?


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Oh, and two days ago, a nice person gifted me 250 TBT Bells. I sold them to someone for 30 million IGB.



Selling a gift is always a nice way to show gratitude


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Selling a gift is always a nice way to show gratitude



What's your problem? I wasn't given a collectable; I was given TBT Bells to use however I wanted. Are they supposed to sit untouched in my account forever?


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

dream villagers, and meeting some lovely people! :3



Tap Dancer said:


> What's your problem? I wasn't given a collectable; I was given TBT Bells to use however I wanted. Are they supposed to sit untouched in my account forever?



I think that selling your gift does seem a little harsh >.< like, if that person wanted you to have igb, they would've given you igb instead, and theres a lot more you can buy with tbt than just collectables. If you didn't want it I guess you could have sent it back to them? Idk, that's how I'd feel if someone sold off something I gave them >.<


----------



## starlite (Mar 19, 2015)

I've gotten, like, 15 games on Steam!!

I couldn't be more grateful!!! ^u^


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> I think that selling your gift does seem a little harsh >.< like, if that person wanted you to have igb, they would've given you igb instead, and theres a lot more you can buy with tbt than just collectables. If you didn't want it I guess you could have sent it back to them? Idk, that's how I'd feel if someone sold off something I gave them >.<



Seriously? The person gave me a gift with a message attached that the TBT were because people are so rude. Seriously. I had just spent all of my TBT Bells that morning and someone was rude on a post (big surprise there, huh?), and that person defended me and gave me a gift. It was meant to be a surprise. It wouldn't have been a surprise if they said, "Add me to your friends list and invite me in." What else can I use TBT Bells for? I don't like collectables, I don't like or want art, and I don't play other games. I've made no secret that I'm only posting here to earn TBT Bells for IGB. As soon as I can get my hands on about 39 million IGB for my second character, I'm leaving this place. Don't worry; I won't be here much longer, as I'm working hard to get out of here as quickly as possible.

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, that same person is currently doing a TBT giveaway. They PM'd me to say they're also thinking of leaving. So I ask: do the winners of those TBT have to keep them forever, untouched? I mean, it's coming from the same person. Obviously they don't want their TBT and if they leave, they have no use for them.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Seriously? The person gave me a gift with a message attached that the TBT were because people are so rude. Seriously. I had just spent all of my TBT Bells that morning and someone was rude on a post (big surprise there, huh?), and that person defended me and gave me a gift. It was meant to be a surprise. It wouldn't have been a surprise if they said, "Add me to your friends list and invite me in." What else can I use TBT Bells for? I don't like collectables, I don't like or want art, and I don't play other games. I've made no secret that I'm only posting here to earn TBT Bells for IGB. As soon as I can get my hands on about 39 million IGB for my second character, I'm leaving this place. Don't worry; I won't be here much longer, as I'm working hard to get out of here as quickly as possible.


Guys, stop quarreling over stupid stuff like this... A kind member decided to give her tbt. It's hers and she uses it any way she wants. If you were given a giftcard by a friend and you use it, that's suddenly harsh? Use your logic before you say something. Especially Jake. Please don't start useless stuff like this.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2015)

When it comes to forum bells, people _expect _you to use them to buy something! It's a little different than being gifted a collectible.  It's no different than if someone were to gift you money IRL: they'd expect you to spend it, not hoard it!


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Guys, stop quarreling over stupid stuff like this... A kind member decided to give her tbt. It's hers and she uses it any way she wants. If you were given a giftcard by a friend and you use it, that's suddenly harsh, use your logic before you say something. Especially Jake. Please don't start useless stuff like this.



Thank you, Daniel. If I had known people would freak out by what I thought was an innocent comment, I definitely wouldn't have said anything.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Seriously? The person gave me a gift with a message attached that the TBT were because people are so rude. Seriously. I had just spent all of my TBT Bells that morning and someone was rude on a post (big surprise there, huh?), and that person defended me and gave me a gift. It was meant to be a surprise. It wouldn't have been a surprise if they said, "Add me to your friends list and invite me in." What else can I use TBT Bells for? I don't like collectables, I don't like or want art, and I don't play other games. I've made no secret that I'm only posting here to earn TBT Bells for IGB. As soon as I can get my hands on about 39 million IGB for my second character, I'm leaving this place. Don't worry; I won't be here much longer, as I'm working hard to get out of here as quickly as possible.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> By the way, that same person is currently doing a TBT giveaway. They PM'd me to say they're also thinking of leaving. So I ask: do the winners of those TBT have to keep them forever, untouched? I mean, it's coming from the same person. Obviously they don't want their TBT and if they leave, they have no use for them.





Tap Dancer said:


> Thank you, Daniel. If I had known people would freak out by what I thought was an innocent comment, I definitely wouldn't have said anything.



Well, okay I didn't know any of that? Like, from an outsider looking in, my post was what it seemed like to me, but now I get where you're coming from :3 I also didn't realise how public you were being about just staying to get IGB.
I don't see how I freaked out/was hostile, but I'm sorry  I didn't know the context


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> When it comes to forum bells, people _expect _you to use them to buy something! It's a little different than being gifted a collectible.  It's no different than if someone were to gift you money IRL: they'd expect you to spend it, not hoard it!



We were posting at the same time, Tina, but thank you. I'm tired of people being so hostile around here.


----------



## oranges_ate_you (Mar 19, 2015)

Tina said:


> When it comes to forum bells, people _expect _you to use them to buy something! It's a little different than being gifted a collectible.  It's no different than if someone were to gift you money IRL: they'd expect you to spend it, not hoard it!



That's exactly what I was thinking. What the heck kind of argument is that? Someone gives you cash for your birthday and tell you not to spend it ever?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus if they gave you 250 btb it's not like you can sit there and stare at that specific btb and remember that was the gifted money. It'll blend in with the rest as you post or buy other things.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Well, okay I didn't know any of that? Like, from an outsider looking in, my post was what it seemed like, but now I get where you're coming from :3 I also didn't realise how public you were being about, just being after IGB.



That's okay. Trust me, I don't want to be here any longer than necessary and I'm sure that makes most people very happy. My birthday is in a month and I hope to be gone before then.


----------



## lithiumlatte (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> That's okay. Trust me, I don't want to be here any longer than necessary and I'm sure that makes most people very happy. My birthday is in a month and I hope to be gone before then.



^ Edited my post a bit. For what it's worth, I'd never be happy with anyone having a negative experience and leaving? Like, it's supposed to be fun being here, so it sucks that people feel they have to leave


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

lithiumlatte said:


> Well, okay I didn't know any of that? Like, from an outsider looking in, my post was what it seemed like to me, but now I get where you're coming from :3 I also didn't realise how public you were being about just staying to get IGB.
> I don't see how I freaked out, but I'm sorry  I didn't know the context



I'm sorry; I didn't mean you. Jake is the one I see attacking people all the time. His comment was uncalled for. At least you put thought into your reply, rather than just writing one snarky sentence.

- - - Post Merge - - -



lithiumlatte said:


> ^ Edited my post a bit. For what it's worth, I'd never be happy with anyone having a negative experience and leaving? Like, it's supposed to be fun being here, so it sucks that people feel they have to leave



I was excited to find this forum 3 months ago. This is my first experience playing with other people via Wi-Fi. I joined in hopes of being here a long time, making friends and hanging out in each other's towns. I thought I'd be happy here, but I'm miserable instead. I've gotten the clothes and furniture I want, so now I'm working on IGB. I guess once I get that, I'll go back to playing alone.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 19, 2015)

I got $120 worth of Steam games, in game items, pokemon and other stuff.

Ahh TBT Bells...


----------



## lazuli (Mar 19, 2015)

friendship and art.

=

i read that whole tbt thing from earlier as tap dancer getting the tbt and selling them right away so im just kinda like. eh


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i read that whole tbt thing from earlier as tap dancer getting the tbt and selling them right away so im just kinda like. eh



Please drop it. Just comment on what makes YOU happy. Don't worry about me.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 19, 2015)

Tap Dancer said:


> Please drop it. Just comment on what makes YOU happy. Don't worry about me.



OOK just. whatever.

=

oh right i also got fnaf for my brother. wish he'd play it more


----------



## Tap Dancer (Mar 19, 2015)

Yeah, that same nice person just gifted me 100 TBT _again_ two minutes ago and *told me* to go get what I want.


----------



## Jake (Mar 19, 2015)

Best thing I got from tbt is how to unintentionally troll ppl coz they can't take a joke??

Ok I'll take it


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 19, 2015)

Tons of friends and memories, along with countless hours lost and will never be gained back.


----------



## Coach (Mar 19, 2015)

*Good friends I've made on here:*
*Omg Rosie yes you 
*CuppyCakez
*Gracelia (idk if this counts because we knew each other from another website)
*Stuff:*
*Prize pack
*SSB4 soundtrack + Mewtwo DLC (Bought a code from someone for Wii-u version!)
*The Halloween Black Cat 3ds theme

Oh, and all these amazing collectibles that I'm obsessed with!


----------



## tsantsa (Mar 19, 2015)

This thread has been abominated, (Please dont attack me if i spelt in wrong, i suck at spelling and grammar,so grammar nazis back off plz) Best thing i have got from tbt would have to be (Insert bad drumroll here) The Who is jubs server ip, That server is amazing, and so are the people, and im so glad to be a part of it, so thank you justin for giving me it


----------



## Diamondarcadia (Mar 19, 2015)

Items for fantasy life. Never saw a purpose in TBT until now


----------



## unravel (Apr 2, 2015)

Farobi said:


> I got $120 worth of Steam games, in game items, *pokemon and other stuff.*
> 
> Ahh TBT Bells...



Show me bish


----------



## Witch (Apr 2, 2015)

Mainly, entertainment for long hours ...


----------



## Fearthecuteness (Apr 2, 2015)

Fun times meeting cool people. Especially since I've joined LINE and joined the group.


----------



## oath2order (Apr 2, 2015)

Tom said:


> Tons of friends and memories, along with countless hours lost and will never be gained back.



Yeah that's pretty much the same here.

_countless_ hours


----------



## Shax (Apr 2, 2015)

-Hybrids
-A few dreamies
-White lilies! Tons and tons of white lilies
-A whole new way to play the game


----------



## LyraVale (Apr 2, 2015)

Dreamies, hybrids and rare (Korean/UK/Japanese) items in ACNL.


----------



## Lolitia (Apr 3, 2015)

my amazing friends.


----------



## Hipster (Apr 3, 2015)

Dreamies, some new friends


----------

